# Hijacker Autoslide Hitch



## ARzark

Over the holidays I had my original Hijacker Autoslide hitch fail on me and strand us on the road. Long story, and you may remember the post. Well I had a new redesigned Hijacker installed and this weekend had the first long pull with it to the PNW rally.

The new "Redesigned" hitch is experiencing the same issues as the "Old" version on the way home from the rally. At least it didn't strand us! It's really too bad as it is a unique design that in theory would have worked out great.

A quick call this morning to the good folks at Tacoma RV to explain the situation and all will be well. They met with Hijacker a week or so ago and decided to no longer carry the Hijacker hitch due to the problems.

I am very happy to say that Tacoma RV (THANK YOU GUYS!!) will be pulling my Hijacker out and installing a brand new Pullrite Superglide automatic hitch for me, free of charge of course!

I am excited to try out the Pullrite as it's been on the market forever and is a well received and proven setup.
I wish the Hijacker would have worked out. It's just too new on the market and obviously has it's flaws. Best to stay away from the Hijacker as I have painfully learned that lesson!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jeff,

Sorry to hear about the continuing hitch problems. The Hijacker sure looked like a nice hitch. Very impressive that Tacoma RV is coming through AGAIN on this one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Great to hear that everything is getting taken care of Jeff. It is also nice to hear that Tacoma RV came through for you. They were a great dealer to work with.


----------



## skippershe

Hey Jeff,

Sounds like you almost made it home without a hitch...arr arr









Glad all is going to work out well for you...Hooray for Tacoma RV...Now, that's stepping up


----------



## rms0726ea

Sorry to hear about the situation (and aggravation factor) but fortunately it looks like you have a great dealer in the area. It's definitley hard to find that kind of service & dedication to customers.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jeff - Sorry to hear about the problems. I had, well I still have a 24K SuperGlide. Good hitch, for the most part. I ran into a problem I want to make sure you are aware of before you run into it. Don't use grease on the hitch. You'll want to have Tacoma RV or do it yourself apply a can of SlipPlate Graphite Spray to the bars. I found out the hard and expensive way that dust, dirt and grime collects in the grease and this causes scoring of the bars and the plate. I never raised my voice but I was pretty firm with them that I had been keeping it greased, but nobody had warned me that the blowing dust (here in the tri-cities) could be an issue. In the end they lowered the price of the parts and gave me some for free, I've since rebuilt the hitch and I can sell it in good conscious now.

I really liked the hitch and felt it was the best on the market, I just wish they had given some warning. Also, sign up for their online newsletter as that is how they communicate with customers.

Good luck with the new hitch setup.


----------



## Morgueman

skippershe said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Sounds like you almost made it home without a hitch...arr arr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad all is going to work out well for you...Hooray for Tacoma RV...Now, that's stepping up


Good one, Skippershe!


----------



## skippershe

Morgueman said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Sounds like you almost made it home without a hitch...arr arr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad all is going to work out well for you...Hooray for Tacoma RV...Now, that's stepping up


Good one, Skippershe!








[/quote]


----------



## map guy

Glad to hear that Tacoma RV is making it right .... This is encouraging because they could of walked away just as easy.....

Map guy


----------



## ARzark

Y-Guy said:


> Jeff - Sorry to hear about the problems. I had, well I still have a 24K SuperGlide. Good hitch, for the most part. I ran into a problem I want to make sure you are aware of before you run into it. Don't use grease on the hitch. You'll want to have Tacoma RV or do it yourself apply a can of SlipPlate Graphite Spray to the bars. I found out the hard and expensive way that dust, dirt and grime collects in the grease and this causes scoring of the bars and the plate. I never raised my voice but I was pretty firm with them that I had been keeping it greased, but nobody had warned me that the blowing dust (here in the tri-cities) could be an issue. In the end they lowered the price of the parts and gave me some for free, I've since rebuilt the hitch and I can sell it in good conscious now.
> 
> I really liked the hitch and felt it was the best on the market, I just wish they had given some warning. Also, sign up for their online newsletter as that is how they communicate with customers.
> 
> Good luck with the new hitch setup.


Excellent advice! I'll be sure to only use the SlipPlate graphite spray








Looks like Pullrite has a newer adapter plate out for the kingpin too, one that uses 4 set screws for easy removal if needed. I am looking forward to getting this hitch installed!


----------



## Y-Guy

You'll like the hitch. But I tell you the time I went to unhitch and it wouldn't it was very frustrating. If you are going to leave the hitch in the truck (I did) you may want to buy the cover for it.


----------



## vdub

I have about 10,000 miles on my superglide and it is working real well -- no problems of any kind.


----------

